# Looks Familiar



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It reminds me of something but I can`t think what




































(photos nicked from the bay)



> FEATURES
> 
> ALL STAINLESS STEEL CONSTRUCTION
> 
> ...


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Surely they've ruined a great design









The dial and chapter ring look overcomplicated. Don't like the blocky looking numbers. The minute hand is a strange shape. Looks like the crystal sits high above the bezel.

I like the profile from the side but that's about it.

Under Â£20???

I'll have two...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I think the inspiration may have come from a couple watches







....








[attachmentid=6130]


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

makky said:


> Under Â£20???
> 
> I'll have two...


Me too; I like it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

makky said:


> Under Â£20???


If only, actually BIN Â£45 inc postage.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> makky said:
> 
> 
> > Under Â£20???
> ...


Shame... my impulse quotient tapers off after Â£25...

Still nice.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I quite like it, except for the dive info writing on the strap....

Andrew


----------

